# Need some advice for a beginner



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

I' ve been wanting to build a tropical vivarium for some time I just didnt have the funds. Now I have some $ and I have decided to look into this hobby. 

I would really like to end up witha vivarium that looks like one from this web site. http://www.vivaria.nl (vivaria projects) Im sure most of you have seen this site. I also notice that they can ship over seas, which I might consider doing. There set up sounds real good but Im a beginner. I really like these features from their tank. Are these standard features for Vivariums? 
Glass vivarium with slide-away and removable front panel, small air-vents in front under panel and at the top in the back, easy access from front and top. 

The back of the vivarium padded with specially developed cocos panels®, can be planted with epiphytes, ferns and bromeliads. 

A pump and tubing to filter and circulate the water, the cocos panels are kept moist this way and a waterfall can be created, while guaranteeing the right humidity. 

At the top in the back of the vivarium a ventilator prevents the glass from fogging. 

Lamps fitted in a special removable hood, separated from the vivarium by UV-plate, high light-intensity for optimum growth, cooled by a separate ventilator.

I would also like to have a pool of water to hold fish and live plants. I have read that poison dart frogs are bad swimmers is this a bad idea or as long as I leave areas where the frogs can climb out will it be o.k.?

I am thankful that I found this site. I also have this book for some info 


_Poison Dart Frogs: how to keep the most colorful frongs around extensive plant and food sections step-by-step breeding instructions_
Authors: William Samples and Jack Wattley

Are there any other books or web sites that will help me with info on building a vivarium

Thanks for you help

brb


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

First check out the links section, there are a ton of information there.

Second do a search here for anything you may still have questions on.

After that you may want to start small and then work up to a larger tank. At least with the frogs at first you may not want to toss them in a large tank. There is a place that makes tanks for a good price with the sliding doors, that you may want to check out. I think it is in the links section if not I can get the link and post it here later. Most placed do not ship glass tanks so you would have to go get it. Or make your own.

You will want to keep it simple at first, but not to say you can not work on your larger tank while your frogs grow in a smaller 10gal tank. Food is the biggest thing to learn I would say. You have to keep making friut flies, and make new cultures at least weekly. Its a good idea to start with them about a month or 2 before getting the frogs. 




brbarkey said:


> I' ve been wanting to build a tropical vivarium for some time I just didnt have the funds. Now I have some $ and I have decided to look into this hobby.
> 
> I would really like to end up witha vivarium that looks like one from this web site. http://www.vivaria.nl (vivaria projects) Im sure most of you have seen this site. I also notice that they can ship over seas, which I might consider doing. There set up sounds real good but Im a beginner. I really like these features from their tank. Are these standard features for Vivariums?
> Glass vivarium with slide-away and removable front panel, small air-vents in front under panel and at the top in the back, easy access from front and top.
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2004)

Hi

blackjungle.com has step by step instructions on constructing a vivarium. I used it as a template to build my 25 gallon viv that you can see in the Members frogs & Vivariums section titled "3 tincs in 25 gal viv".

Good luck


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2004)

heres a link that was posted a few weeks ago it shows you how to build a viv the same as the ones at http://www.vivaria.nl 
http://www.gifkikkerportaal.nl/Gifkikke ... ?tabid=197 its in dutch (i think) but you can tell how it is made
hamo


----------



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

thanks for the info everyone...that link was really cool its just to bad I cant read dutch. 

One last question: Those specks that vivaria uses/sells listed in my first post are they all neccessary?

Also I dont want to start with a small vivarium. I was thinking of a vivarium around 2 ft wide 2 ft deep and 3 ft height...am I crazy  
With the research that I have done so far the reason you want a small vivarium is because its easier for the young frog to find food easier. 

Thanks For your imput!

Brb


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2004)

yes it is easier for a frog to find food in a smaller area, but that doesn't mean you cant build a monster vivarium for them. Just keep them in a small contained tank (10-20gallon) inside the bigger one untill they are big enough.

That said, you might want to start with a small vivarium first. if you realize halfway through a 300 gallon enclosure that you forgot to put in the drain, it's a lot more work than if you forget on a 30 gallon. But as i have said before, the less you know about doing something, the more creative you become. up to you =)


----------



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

Drunknmunky...wow wasnt thinking 300gal more between the range of 50-100 gallons.

This might seem stupid but hey Im new. On vivaria project web page they have a link where they show how to build a vivarium they way they do it. i didnt see a drain...is this necessary? I thought I could have a pump the pumps water from the pool of water up to a waterfall and I would just change the water every weekend. Would this work?

I would really like my vivarium to look like the ones on http://www.vivaria.nl/html/index.html

brb


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

A drain is not needed, I don't have any drains in my tanks. If it is large enough you may just need to change the water every month or so. If you have a moving water feature it stays clean, as the plants clean it.



brbarkey said:


> Drunknmunky...wow wasnt thinking 300gal more between the range of 50-100 gallons.
> 
> This might seem stupid but hey Im new. On vivaria project web page they have a link where they show how to build a vivarium they way they do it. i didnt see a drain...is this necessary? I thought I could have a pump the pumps water from the pool of water up to a waterfall and I would just change the water every weekend. Would this work?
> 
> ...


----------



## HansV (Apr 15, 2004)

brbarkey,

The water will never been changed because of the backwall is working as a large biological filter. Vivaria makes also a DHZ package (included lighthood) with all the necessary equipment without the glass. You can order the glass by your local glassdealer. Probably you have seen that I am the author of "building a hexogonal vivarium" http://www.gifkikkerportaal.nl/Gifkikke ... ?tabid=197


----------



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

Hans that is a cool web site. I tried to translate the web site to read the info but no luck. Hans what does DHZ mean? I cant wait to get started on this project! :lol: Do you guys think its a good idea to get a vivarium through Vivaria? 

Thanks Ben


----------



## HansV (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry Ben. DHZ is Dutch for "Doe Het Zelf" In English Do it your self.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2004)

hans, i tried to find the DIY kit on the vivaria site but could not locate it. Do you have a link or know how much it costs and the specs on it?


----------



## HansV (Apr 15, 2004)

Stitch,

The DIY kit is not on the site. You can send a mail with the dimensions you will and the options so as a misting system, backwall etc. You get an offer back with all the costs. I think the most economic way is to order it technical complete with lighthood, pump, heating, piping and fans. The pictures 13 (aluminium) 14 (slide strip) 15 (lighthood) 17 (eggcrate) 18 (acrylic plate) 19 (lighting and fans) 26 (pump, piping and heating) 28 ( build-up materials of picture 26) shows what I mean. http://www.gifkikkerportaal.nl/Gifkikke ... ?tabid=197


----------



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

Hans, I got a question for you too. The last picture on that page (Tekening 3) is the water flow for that tank. It looks like youi have two valves...one for a waterfall and one that looks like it just empties onto the moss. Is this they usually way to do pluming. The lower valve...does that "water" the moss? Also what are the pipes at the top used for...the ones that form a tee?

thanks 
Brb


----------



## HansV (Apr 15, 2004)

The tee on top is for watering the cocos backwall. In the horizontal pipes are 2 mm little holes drilled. (cocos panels foto 29 and detail of the tee foto 30). The lowest valve is for bypassing the waterpressure. The cocos wall must be not to wet, and the waterfall must have not to much water over it. Therefore you need a bypass. The valve is behind the oakwood of the waterfall so it can't be seen.


----------



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

Thanks Hans...thats a great idea. As a beginner how would I know what water flow is too much. Also would you put poison dart frogs in that vivarium that your building? Dont they drown in the pool of water?

Thaks for your help

brb


----------



## HansV (Apr 15, 2004)

The cocospanel must be handwett (not dripping) and the waterfall may not splashing???? (it must like a little stream and it is depending of the used peace of wood) Adjust it with the two valves. First minimize the water upwarts with the bypass and look if the backwall wil be wett enough and some water is flowing over the waterfall. If not adjust the valve for the waterfall. You have to adjust both valves till you have found the right adjustment for both the waterfall and the backwall.
I have more of this kind of vivariums and the waterlevel is about 5 - 6 inch high. One of them is more then 300 gallon. A healthy frog will not drawn in the water. They can swim.


----------



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

Thanks Hans, I now feel confident that I can build a vivarium with out much trouble...any other helpful hints  Do you have any pictures of your vivariums, I would love to see them

brb


----------



## HansV (Apr 15, 2004)

On the end of my story how to build a hexogonal vivarium you can see a picture of the little one. I will try to make a picture of the big vivarium.
Only it's 8 hours later here so the vivarium is off now. I try it tomorrow. I know it's very difficult because of the lights, but I give it a try.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2004)

Dude, Hans do you know how much those DIY or DHZ  kits are? It sounds like a good idea, but the prices at Vivaria.nl seem a bit high! € 61,00 is a lot for a pump :?


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

That pump better be made out of solid gold and also have a dual function of painting houses for 61k euros!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2004)

Dude not thousand just 61. 



> That pump better be made out of solid gold and also have a dual function of painting houses for 61k euros!


In europe they use a comma instead of a decimal point. 61k Euros would be over $107,000!


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

ahh, the comma as opposed to the period threw me off. I blame you :wink:



furizzl said:


> Dude, Hans do you know how much those DIY or DHZ  kits are? It sounds like a good idea, but the prices at Vivaria.nl seem a bit high! € 61*,*00 is a lot for a pump :?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2004)

brbarkey,

Check out the photo collection I put together here.

Its a step by step gallery of my experience making a vivarium the Black Jungle way. I purchased my vivarium from Twin Oaks and it was only about $130 bucks. Total, the whole thing will cost me about $600 including animals and plants.

Also, here's some pictures I took while I was in Amsterdam of Vivaria Projects

Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

Tim, your tank looks really cool. And how cool is it that you went to vivaria!! 

I do have a couple of questions for you.

How come you built your viviarium with foam and not with coco pannels and peat bricks? Is there an advantage?

Thanks 

BRB


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2004)

I don't believe there is any advantage to doing the foam method versus the peat/coco panel method. I just wanted to give this particular method a shot because I have never done it before. Although the outcome was really fantastic, I think it may have been more trouble than it was worth. The foam method takes a really long time to complete but looks really natural now that its done. The peat/coco method would have been faster to do initially but wouldn't look as good as the foam method until it gets grown in. 

Bottom line of course is that in a year both methods will look great because the plants will have grown in. Also, I paid about $5 per can of foam so this method wasn't as economical as the peat/coco method may have been for such a large vivarium.


----------

